# What to do with surplus butter



## wildbeehoney

Walmart recently put ALL their BUTTER marked down to a dollar a box...ii bought about 25 dollars worth and put it in the freezer. Is there a way to can this stuff so I can free up my freezer space?:newsign:


----------



## Grimm

You can always can it.


----------



## grakita

Here is a youtube about canning butter. I have NOT tried it.


----------



## camo2460

It's simple to can butter, here's how:


Canned Butter 
________________________________________
Im going to try this with my churned butter and see if it works.

1. Any butter can be used but the higher quality butters will be easier to work with. There isn't as much separation.

2. One pound of butter is a little more then a pint so it is easy to figure how many one pint jars you will need.

3. First clean your jars thoroughly and put them in an oven at 250 degrees F. for about 30 minutes. Put your rings and lids in a small pot and simmer for ten minutes.

4. Next melt the butter slowly until it comes to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer for five minutes.

5. Then pour the melted butter into the hot jars. I use a large pyrex measuring cup. Make sure you keep the butter stirred so that it doesn't separate.

6. Clean the tops of the jars with a cloth and put on the lids and rings. Tighten securely. Leave about one half of an inch space at the top of the jars.

7. As the jars start to cool you will need to shake them several times. It isn't a necessary step but the butter will look much better if you do.

8. When the jars are cool and SEALED put them in your storage. They should keep for three or four years if kept cool and dark.

Enjoy


This is not my recipe, but was posted by another member. I don't remember who it was but the credit goes to him/her.


----------



## Outpost

.... use it to surround _surplus_ lobster, shrimp and clams!!!!!!!

...... I can *SO* use a springtime clam-bake.......


----------



## Grimm

camo2460 said:


> It's simple to can butter, here's how:
> 
> Canned Butter
> ________________________________________
> Im going to try this with my churned butter and see if it works.
> 
> 1. Any butter can be used but the higher quality butters will be easier to work with. There isn't as much separation.
> 
> 2. One pound of butter is a little more then a pint so it is easy to figure how many one pint jars you will need.
> 
> 3. First clean your jars thoroughly and put them in an oven at 250 degrees F. for about 30 minutes. Put your rings and lids in a small pot and simmer for ten minutes.
> 
> 4. Next melt the butter slowly until it comes to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer for five minutes.
> 
> 5. Then pour the melted butter into the hot jars. I use a large pyrex measuring cup. Make sure you keep the butter stirred so that it doesn't separate.
> 
> 6. Clean the tops of the jars with a cloth and put on the lids and rings. Tighten securely. Leave about one half of an inch space at the top of the jars.
> 
> 7. As the jars start to cool you will need to shake them several times. It isn't a necessary step but the butter will look much better if you do.
> 
> 8. When the jars are cool and SEALED put them in your storage. They should keep for three or four years if kept cool and dark.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> This is not my recipe, but was posted by another member. I don't remember who it was but the credit goes to him/her.


I melt the butter in a double boiler to prevent burning. Works very well and the butter looks sooooooo pretty on my shelves!


----------



## *Andi

I keep mine in the freezer ...


----------



## Davarm

For those afraid to can butter the way camo2460 posted, if you melt it and drain the residual milk from it you can pressure can it.

I've never had a problem canning it camo's way and it is a heck of a lot easier. I have noticed that once you open a jar, it does tend to grow mold if you dont keep it in the fridge or use it pretty fast. I use 1/2 pint jars to help with that problem.


----------



## Hooch

Ive canned butter sorta simular to this..I think the way ive done it is more of clairifying butter. And only unsalted works because the salt will crystylize in big chunks otherwise. Anyways, so long as none of us kills ourselves with food poisoning its all good..I love how it makes the house smell awesome...


----------



## Country Living

Does canning work for both butter and margarine?

I freeze both butter and margarine; however, it depends on the brand of the tub margarine on how well it freezes / defrosts.


----------



## Cud579

The last time I saw WalMart mark anything down was the Velveeta. They had it at $2.50. I only bought 4 and am still kicking myself today. After they sokd out of the marked down stuff the next batch to hit the shelves was something lime $5.88. Now you know why I was kicking myself over the price. I would be vey leery that they are getting ready to really hike the price up on that stuff. Guess I will be going to check out my local Wally World to see what they have their butter priced at.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## UniqueOldGal

Hooch said:


> Ive canned butter sorta simular to this..I think the way ive done it is more of clairifying butter. And only unsalted works because the salt will crystylize in big chunks otherwise. Anyways, so long as none of us kills ourselves with food poisoning its all good..I love how it makes the house smell awesome...


I also can clarified butter,"ghee", so it'll never go rancid. Found the "how to" online a few years ago. All H2O and milk solids are removed. The Red Feather company that sells it has 10 years self life;better than any other oil I know of for long term storage (ghee become oil,it's not really "butter" anymore and does taste a little different). My batch is too young to test....only 3 years old and I've never seen a home canner give a shelf life so I'm waiting until it's 5 at least...


----------



## camo2460

While Ghee does have many culinary uses, I don't want to put it on my mashed potatoes. Ghee has it's place, but so does butter, that's why I can it.


----------



## Grimm

Country Living said:


> Does canning work for both butter and margarine?
> 
> I freeze both butter and margarine; however, it depends on the brand of the tub margarine on how well it freezes / defrosts.


I don't use margarine except in the winter. Butter stays too solid in my bell during the colder months. Once it warms up here I'll be using butter only.


----------



## camo2460

Grimm said:


> I don't use margarine except in the winter. Butter stays too solid in my bell during the colder months. Once it warms up here I'll be using butter only.


Grimm...uhm...what's a "bell"? I know it's a little thing that goes ding a ling, but....


----------



## lazydaisy67

Cud579 said:


> The last time I saw WalMart mark anything down was the Velveeta. They had it at $2.50. I only bought 4 and am still kicking myself today. After they sokd out of the marked down stuff the next batch to hit the shelves was something lime $5.88. Now you know why I was kicking myself over the price. I would be vey leery that they are getting ready to really hike the price up on that stuff. Guess I will be going to check out my local Wally World to see what they have their butter priced at.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Survival Forum mobile app


Can you can velveeta?


----------



## camo2460

lazydaisy67 said:


> Can you can velveeta?


Yes it's easy, here's how:

Place box of velveeta in dble boiler with 5 oz canned milk, I cube the velveeta to make it melt faster.........
When melted add 1 Tbs. vinegar and stir in.
Add 1/2 tsp dry mustard and 1/2 tsp salt and stir well.
I can mine in 8 oz jars.......wipe clean, put lids and rings on and place in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.

If it doesn't come out as runny as I want, I put up another batch and add more canned milk! 
I sprinkled a bit of cayenne in my last batch, not much just a little, and it was sooo good with fish and crackers!


----------



## camo2460

Yeah I'm having computer/operator problems. I again forgot to say that this is not my recipe, but came from one of our members, and credit goes to him/her.


----------



## Grimm

camo2460 said:


> Grimm...uhm...what's a "bell"? I know it's a little thing that goes ding a ling, but....


A butter bell...


----------



## camo2460

Thanks Grimm, that's new for me.


----------



## Outpost

Grimm said:


> A butter bell...


Grimm,
With all the dairy farms I've habited here in N.H., I can honestly say that I don't ever recall seeing anything like that!

That is just plain cool!

:2thumb:


----------



## jeff47041

We have used a butter bell for years too. It's awesome. Our butter is always soft and spreadable. 
It holds a whole stick, so it works great for recipes that need softened butter too.


----------



## Outpost

jeff47041 said:


> We have used a butter bell for years too. It's awesome. Our butter is always soft and spreadable.
> It holds a whole stick, so it works great for recipes that need softened butter too.


How in the world have I *missed* these things all these years.

I've got to get one now.... out of pure spite for my apparently inadequate past, if nothing else!


----------



## Country Living

Does the butter bell work only with real butter or will it also work with margarine?


----------



## Grimm

Country Living said:


> Does the butter bell work only with real butter or will it also work with margarine?


I don't know. I only use real butter in mine.


----------



## Dakine

I remember the butter bell. 

It was yet another thing that a young DAKINE was NOT ALLOWED to touch. 

apparently some GRANDMOTHERS felt that I was likely to drop and break things while easily distracted by anything else in the house... I have no idea how those lies were started, but I blame the dogs!!!


----------



## kappydell

You can can margarine, but no 'diet' margarine, or cheap ones with water added. The water will hasten spoilage; part of the reason you boil it is to drive out any water residue


----------



## partdeux

Country Living said:


> Does the butter bell work only with real butter or will it also work with margarine?


drop the margarine, it's extremely unhealthy.


----------



## kappydell

There is a variation of the seer pot, from the past in my area called a 'butter keeper'.
Find two clay pots, the small one should hold your (round) butter dish, and one that is 1 inch larger all around.
Tape the drainage holes shut (some people use corks, I just use duct tape & replace as
needed).
Put 1 inch of clean sand (you can buy plain sand at garden centers) in the bottom of the larger pot.
Put the smaller pot on top of the sand, then fill in around between the pots with sand all around. 
Wet the sand until it is good and soggy. 
Put your butter in the inner pot.
Cover with a clean, wet wash cloth.
Set in a shaded, preferably breezy spot.
Evaporation will cool the inside - when I tested mine the inner pot was 70 degrees when outside in the sun it was over 90 degrees. I just put the pot on the porch in the shade where the breeze was.
This 'butter keeper' was not designed to keep things refrigerator cold, but will keep you butter from melting away on a summer day...and a evaporation cooler will keep the milk reasonably drinkable in the heat as well.

But those butter bells are getting cheaper, and they are lots prettier, so when the price gets low enough I'll probably order one.


----------



## Caribou

Great picture Grimm.

I've been using a butter bell for years, it really works at preventing the oxidized layer that tends to develop on butter when left out in the air. 

One dollar a pound for butter, so cool! The wife came out with some ground beef for that price, I sent he back to the store for more. Sometimes you just get lucky.


----------



## JayJay

kappydell said:


> You can can margarine, but no 'diet' margarine, or cheap ones with water added. The water will hasten spoilage; part of the reason you boil it is to drive out any water residue


Doesn't butter cost about the same as margarine??

I canned butter; read to not can margarine.
I don't remember where I read it, but have 21 pints of canned butter so far.
I stopped eating margarine because of the health risks--isn't butter healthier?


----------



## camo2460

JayJay said:


> Doesn't butter cost about the same as margarine??
> 
> I canned butter; read to not can margarine.
> I don't remember where I read it, but have 21 pints of canned butter so far.
> I stopped eating margarine because of the health risks--isn't butter healthier?[/QUOTE ]
> 
> Yes Butter is much healthier. Margarine, especially partially Hydrogenated Margarine, is bad because the only difference between the Margarine and the plastic tub is only one Molecule. Partially Hydrogenated Oil is probably one of the worst tricks the FDA has foisted on the American people. It's one of the most unnatural foods a person could eat.


----------



## JayJay

camo2460 said:


> JayJay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't butter cost about the same as margarine??
> 
> I canned butter; read to not can margarine.
> I don't remember where I read it, but have 21 pints of canned butter so far.
> I stopped eating margarine because of the health risks--isn't butter healthier?[/QUOTE ]
> 
> Yes Butter is much healthier. Margarine, especially partially Hydrogenated Margarine, is bad because the only difference between the Margarine and the plastic tub is only one Molecule. Partially Hydrogenated Oil is probably one of the worst tricks the FDA has foisted on the American people. It's one of the most unnatural foods a person could eat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Mennonite and Amish country.
> One old timer said the worst thing folks could do was not drink fresh milk, not use real butter, and not cook with real lard.
> I do all 3, thanks to him.
> Our Piggly-Wiggly has Mennonite milk.
Click to expand...


----------



## PrepN4Good

What a great problem to have; the cheapest real butter at our W/M is $3.38. On the rare occasions it falls to, say, $1.98, I stock up. Only have about 12 lbs in the freezer now.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Grimm said:


> A butter bell...


They have many names but I think they were originally called French Butter Dishes...

If you just want a plain one, Lehman's has them...

http://non-electric.lehmans.com/search#w=butter dish


----------

